# Dogs in pickup trucks



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I just sold my Escape hybrid - without a doubt the nicest vehicle I will ever own. Thursday, I'm taking delivery of a Ranger 4x4 pickup. I've given up extraordinary gas mileage, and a real backseat, in favor of enhanced towing and hauling capacity and 4wd.

It has the extended cab, which allows two small and tolerant passengers to ride in the back as long they don't care about comfort. My dogs are neither small nor tolerant so, weather permitting, I expect they will ride in the open bed. I'll have a roll-up tonneau cover and don't expect I'll be installing a cap.

My wife still has the dogmobile -a 1997 Honda Odessey with 260,000 miles, which she refuses to part with because it's ideal for hauling dogs. She hauls them all over the place. But they need to be able to ride in my truck.

So I'm looking for options. I want them to be safe but I also want them to enjoy the ride. I'm sure many of you will have some ideas, possibly including some I haven't thought of. I'd prefer not to make any modifications to the truck that will limit it's utility for it's non-dog responsibilities.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Why don't you want a cap for it? Not only would that be good for the dogs, but it will protect any cargo you transport. My folks have an F150 and the cap never comes off.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I know you said you probably won't be installing a cap, but I find a truck cap to be the perfect solution for hauling dogs, not to mention pretty much doubling the usable space in your truck bed for hauling lumber and other big purchases. My F150 with 5.5' bed does a great job of hauling up to 6 of my dogs at a time (to races, vet, etc.). I have a truck cap and simply installed short cable tethers in the back that hook up to a dogs' collar or harness. You can get the tethers with clips on both ends, and clip one end to the eyebolt attachment in your truck bed(I don't know if yours has them, but mine does), and the other end to collar or harness. You could use this system with or without a cap, but with a cap it is much safer. Personally, I would never transport dogs in an open truck bed, tethered or otherwise.

An alternative would be to build a removable dogbox, but that's much more expensive and involves more modifications to your truck.

There are also companies out there that make large dog-hauling crates for pickup beds. The ones I've seen are quite nice.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Cross-tie tethers attached to harnesses (still with a risk of stuff flying into their eyes), or crates. I think they have commercial cross-tie products (ETA: I know I've seen them but quick Googling didn't come up with anything), but I always just attached a leash to each side of the truck and snapped both leashes to the dog's harness.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Plastic (airline style) crates that you can remove, you can use tie downs to keep them in place.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it's a terrible idea to keep dogs in an open truck bed, period. Get a cap for your truck.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

2+ on the crates tied down in the back.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

at one point i was going to get a truck and had my son design an idea for removable panels to be put in....the frame was PVC and made in panels that would have "posts" that would go into the holes on the sides of the bed and have a strong, small holed mesh covering it.....the gate panel would be latched to the side panels w/ gate latches, 2 to each side.....it was high enuff that the dogs couldn't go over the top......and they had access thru the window in the back (i had to have a sliding window)......just an idea....

but then i went w/ a van, instead


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

CoverTune said:


> My folks have an F150 and the cap never comes off.


Therein lies the problem. For much of the work this truck needs to do, a cap would get in the way. 



> I think it's a terrible idea to keep dogs in an open truck bed, period. Get a cap for your truck.


It would be useful to know the specific objections. I can probably be talked out of it, but I need some reasons.

The crates are certainly workable and both dogs are crate-trained.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> It would be useful to know the specific objections. I can probably be talked out of it, but I need some reasons.


Dogs jumping out, dogs falling out, stuff flying up and getting in your dogs eyes. 

Frankly, its just not safe for your dogs. Period.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

lisaj1354 said:


> Dogs jumping out, dogs falling out, stuff flying up and getting in your dogs eyes.
> 
> Frankly, its just not safe for your dogs. Period.


Everybody keeps saying "period." That's not helpful. I'm not planning to just turn them loose in the truck bed. You might recall, Molly's the one that jumped out a van window at 45 mph. That's why I'm looking for options. So far, a pair of secured crates sounds most workable.

With regard to the risk to the dogs eyes, am I the only only whose dogs ride around with their heads out the windows? Seriously, I'd like to know. I'm not talking about gravel roads or construction zones, but around town.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Secured crates gets my vote.


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

We use the wire crate at the front of the bed by the window with a tie down strap.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I dont let my dogs stick their heads out the windows because stuff can fly up and get in their eyes. Do you ever ride motorcycles? The tiniest little thing can really hurt when it whacks you in the face, or gawd forbid, the eye, at that speed. And the wind can dry out their eyes and cause them to be really irritated or even get infected. It's a big no-no in the rule book for my guide pups. I'd get in some serious poop if I got caught doing that. 
I vote for the tied-down crates. I think thats a good, safe option and one I've used myself in my own truck.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I see dog crates made to fit in truck beds for sale semi-regularly on craigslist. If you've got serious hunters in your area, either they might sell their old crates or there maybe a local supplier. I'm not talking about the plastic airline crates but the metal "dog boxes" like this one as an example. Extra strong, extra secure and can do double duty as secured storage for tools etc when the dogs are not travelling with you.

But if you can't get a deal on one, then I would use the airline crates and secure them well (preferably bolted in rather than strapped in)


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Secured crates is a good one, and I also frequently see construction type pick ups with extensions on the bed of the truck, like side walls that aren't terribly high so I would think that would serve well and not get in the way like a cap would.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

I remember reading a thread on here a few months ago about a guy whose dog fell out of the back of the truck while he was driving and was killed. 'Course, I know you'd never let your dog run free. Just saying. That's probably one of the reasons people react so harshly to it...cus it's scary.

I'm for the tied down crate idea


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I vote for the crate idea, too.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Most people I know with pickups and dogs use caps, but since you can't use one I'm also in favor of a secured crate.
I've seen harnesses and ties for dogs in the back but I'd worry about something flying along and hurting them. I have bikers in my family and they can tell you all about flying debris. There's still stuff flying around in the city.

As for head out the window... I wouldn't let my own dog do it without a pair of these, and being harnessed to the seat. I've heard stories of people making sharp turns and the dog tips out the window. >.>

Tbbbbbt! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1eaK2DeAe8


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Since one of your dogs has jumped out of a van window before, I'm going to put my vote in on some type of crate, whether it be plastic, wire, or one of the aluminum dog boxes that Shell posted.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

RonE said:


> Everybody keeps saying "period." That's not helpful. I'm not planning to just turn them loose in the truck bed. You might recall, Molly's the one that jumped out a van window at 45 mph. That's why I'm looking for options. So far, a pair of secured crates sounds most workable.
> 
> With regard to the risk to the dogs eyes, am I the only only whose dogs ride around with their heads out the windows? Seriously, I'd like to know. I'm not talking about gravel roads or construction zones, but around town.


I wouldn't let my dog stick his head out of the window, either. There is a LOT of very dangerous flying debris on the road. On numerous occasions I've been driving on normal roads (not gravel or construction sites) and had something fly up and put a big crack in my window. Wouldn't want to subject my dog to that. At the very least, if you still don't like the cap idea, get a tarp to tie down over their crates to keep them safe. Though I still strongly recommend getting a truck cap. They make ones that are removable you know.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, technically all pickup toppers are removable. . .they're just really heavy, and time-consuming and annoying to remove.

I suppose it would depend how often and how long they'll be in the back of the pickup. And where you go (on the highway, on gravel roads, etc.).


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

I would never, _ever_ have a dog ride in the bed of a truck, for any reason. Even in a tied-down crate, there's not only the weather to think about (would you sit in the bed of a truck with the cold air whizzing past at 60 MPH?) but things flying into your dog's face (unless you crate is actually a box closed on all sides, there's always holes in a crate for things to fly through.) Clipped in with a harness, still no protection from debris, plus literally 0% protection in the event of an accident (unless you consider the dog being squished between the edge of the truck bed and the pavement, being thrown over the edge, being smashed against the pavement to be protection.) I don't even like these dog boxes, forgetting how expensive they are, nor just putting a cap on the truck - if something happened to your dog, you'd never know it until you went to unpack them. I can't imagine stopping at the gas station and finding out my dog had a stroke and died five minutes into a twenty minute trip, when I could have rushed them to the vet if I'd known.

The way I look at it is, could you find any justifiable way to let a toddler ride in the bed of your truck? Would it be okay if there was a cap on the truck, or if their booster seat was tied onto the bed? Probably not. Dogs deserve as much consideration.

If your dogs need to go somewhere, take your wife's car. That's the only safe option in this scenario. If your dogs cannot ride safely in the cab of your vehicle with you, that's not a safe vehicle for them to be in.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

RonE said:


> With regard to the risk to the dogs eyes, am I the only only whose dogs ride around with their heads out the windows? Seriously, I'd like to know. I'm not talking about gravel roads or construction zones, but around town.


i don't allow my dogs to ride in an open truck, even tethered, nor hang their heads out of the window, even in town, since a met a St Bernard many yrs back who couldn't bark and had his back feet all but mangled from jumping from the truck bed while tethered (when he would come to the edge, his nose just reached over) after a rabbit....they were doing 30 mph and by the time they stopped his feet, which were all that touched the ground, were a bloody mass and the collar had destroyed his windpipe...all in about 30 sec-1 min.....he was 8 mon old

they had him in the car (after he had healed) w/ his head out the window, again doing about 35 mph, and a truck sped past, kicked something up which hit him in the face.....took out his lt eye and a good portion of the socket on the lt side......

no, too much of a risk for me......


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh GAWD Tirluc! 
I said it before and I'm reiterating, even a tiny little thing hurts like heck when it hits you in the face, even if you're not going that fast. I used to ride a motorcycle and I was hurt many times buy things hitting me in the face, even with a helmet and goggles on.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah, his name was Baron.....and after all that pain, still the gentlest, best natured, 230# "lap dog"  (he was a HUGE boy)


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

id go with a crate tied down. My boyfriends truck is similer, with regards to the 2 small crappy seats in the back. we have JUST enough room for a small collie and beagle back there. So I doubt you would get your 2 back there.



Nargle said:


> Though I still strongly recommend getting a truck cap. They make ones that are removable you know.


All are removable. have you every removed/put one on? its a 2 person job, very heavy and time consuiming to do. takes my boyfriend and I atleast 30mins to get it all on properly, and pretty much the same amount of time to take it off. Not to mention they are pretty expensive to buy.

Caps are great for some things. but suck for alot of other things. the OP says it would be no use for him for what he needs. Same for my boyfriend, we only got the cap because his uncle gave it to him for free, other wise we wouldn't have one. He dirt bikes, so cant have a cap on for that. We used it for a long road trip, and for winter (since he obviously doesnt dirt bike in winter) where we out the dogs. So much better with them back there


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Ron- I know you said your dogs are neither "small nor tolerant" but have you tried them in the backseat of the pick-up?

I only ask because I've had my dog ride in the small extended cab part of a truck before. The kind with the seat that flips down from the side (rather than the kind with the narrow bench seat). I kept the seat up and out of his way and he was fine with it. Now, it was only him back there so that makes a difference, but it might give you an option for occasional short trips. He is probably only a little smaller than either of your two but he does like riding in cars.

You can also turn the air bag to "Off" and put one dog in the front seat (harnessed in).

If you do go with crates in the back, remember the temperature thing. Crates will heat up under the sun and if you use plastic crates, the UV rays will damage the plastic and make it brittle and less durable (that's if you leave them in the truck bed when not in use). One advantage of the dog boxes is that the better ones are insulated which helps in both heat and cold to moderate the temps. You might also freeze a wet towel and lay that in the crate for warm weather trips.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

You need a dog box.....


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Ron- I know you said your dogs are neither "small nor tolerant" but have you tried them in the backseat of the pick-up?


I pick up the pickup on Thursday, so no.

We'll try it, though. There's a rear window that slides open and the little side vent windows open enough to get some air, but not enough to fit one of their fat heads through. 

I brought my Irish setter from California to Wisconsin in a Datsun pickup width a nice Fiberglas shell. It had a pass-through to the cab, plenty of ventilation and a bed for her with storage underneath. More than once, I slept back there myself.

We made frequent stops and wayside rest areas (large ones.) I'd open up the tailgate and she would take off like a rocket, run 'til I could barely see her, then run back and jump back into the truck. That was over 30 years ago and I don't think I'd try that today.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

lisaj1354 said:


> Dogs jumping out, dogs falling out, stuff flying up and getting in your dogs eyes.
> 
> Frankly, its just not safe for your dogs. Period.


We are talking about putting them in TIED DOWN CRATES, not loose in the truck bed (I shudder EVERY time I see a dog loose in a truck bed).


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

cshellenberger said:


> We are talking about putting them in TIED DOWN CRATES, not loose in the truck bed (I shudder EVERY time I see a dog loose in a truck bed).


What about a dog in a crate that's loose in a truck bed? O_O


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

My dog can only stick his head out the window if he's harnessed into the car LOL.

I don't need to replay that scene from Marley and Me


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

With the topper idea, the dog is MARGINALLY more safe than an open bed. I don't know how many of you have driven trucks much. But Slam on the brakes and the loose items, dogs included, will go flying. Dogs can still be killed. And should the truck roll over, toppers crush.

Safest bet.... By Far..... Dogs in a quality dog box that is PROPERLY secured in the bed.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

JohnnyBandit said:


> With the topper idea, the dog is MARGINALLY more safe than an open bed. I don't know how many of you have driven trucks much. But Slam on the brakes and the loose items, dogs included, will go flying. Dogs can still be killed. And should the truck roll over, toppers crush.
> 
> Safest bet.... By Far..... Dogs in a quality dog box that is PROPERLY secured in the bed.


A well made dog box with proper ventilation etc is also much safer in heat, only problem is in this economy sometimes you got to do just what you can afford for people or dogs.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

JohnnyBandit said:


> With the topper idea, the dog is MARGINALLY more safe than an open bed. I don't know how many of you have driven trucks much. But Slam on the brakes and the loose items, dogs included, will go flying. Dogs can still be killed. And should the truck roll over, toppers crush.
> 
> Safest bet.... By Far..... Dogs in a quality dog box that is PROPERLY secured in the bed.


Oh yes. Back in the day before the seatbelt laws, my sis and I were riding back there. Mom slammed the brakes and we went flying. My sister broke her arm.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Wish this was a random joke picture I found online, but it's not. It's from another forum I post on. They use it.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

TWAB, it's a better motorcycle arraingment than I've seen many dogs ride in!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> TWAB, it's a better motorcycle arraingment than I've seen many dogs ride in!


I just made this face  when I saw it. It would be better if it was a motorcycle because they're so heavy. This is just a flimsy scooter! I'd rather see a dog in a pick up bed.


----------



## dantero (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll second, or third or whatever we are up to the crates securely fastened in the back of the truck. Depending on the size of the crate you use, and the size of the bed of the truck, you can fit 2 of them side by side up by the cab. I did this with vari-kennels for a number of years, with multiple tie downs to secure them. Later I bought a couple of the Owens dog boxes, which are secured the same way. I do have a raised shelf that they sit on, the shelf is also secured to the bed of the truck (shelf secured to truck, crates on shelf but secured to truck not shelf) so I can slip equipment underneath the crates. I love the dog boxes because of their ability to maintain a more consistent temperature inside, they reflect the sun plus are insulated, and even when parked in the sun it will be cooler inside the crate than it is standing outside the vehicle. There are also sliders for all the openings to cut down on the amount of wind. 

The vari kennels are easier to get in and out, since they are lighter weight than the dog boxes. A friend of mine came up with a very cool system for his dog boxes, he put small wheels on the bottom that were spaced to fit into the grooves in the bed of his vehicle. Then he installed clips along the side of the bed against the cab of the truck, and cooresponding metal bars on the back of the crates. And drilled a couple of holes in the bed of the truck. So when he slid the crates in, they clipped right into the bed of the truck along the cab. Then he had other metal bars that dropped down into the holes in the truck bed, and then when he turned them locked into the crates. Pictures would be better to describe it, but I happen to know I can't provide them since I bought his dog boxes and dismantled all the "extras" for use in my house  But someone handy with tools could come up with something similar. 

IMO a dog is safer in a crate when traveling in a vehicle than it is loose, regardless of whether the crate is inside or outside of the vehicle. I see way to many dogs riding loose inside vehicles, without being secured in any way, who IMO are in more danger of an injury if the brakes are slammed on, or they just decide to do something stupid, or there is an accident, than a dog who is secure in a crate, even if that crate is in the bed of a vehicle vs inside. MANY years ago I used to let my dogs ride loose in my vehicle, I stopped after I was hit by someone else, and one of my dogs almost went through the windshield. There was a dog shaped broken area in the glass, luckily the glass didn't give all the way so she stayed in the vehicle, and we were only going 30-40 so other than bruised and shaken up, my dog was OK.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

If they have to ride in the back I would go with the crate idea. You should also try them in th back seat. We had a 2008 Ranger FX4 extended cab (before Steven flipped it!). Porter road every well in the back seat. Everything for the front was up high enough that it came up to about his neck, which kept him from trying to get in our laps. Of course Porter rides great anyway. They aren't all that roomy, but if you can sit with the seats up a little you could fit two dogs back there. 

This time we are getting a F-150 supercrew (we just sold a lifted 05 F-150). The back seats come up and I could fit a few Rottie back there. All the room is really nice. Its not as good on gas, but also not as light on the road.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I like those boxes that someone showed a picture of. If that isn't possible, vari kennel type of crates (so at least they provide some protection), secured in the back is probably your best option. Now, if you find they will ride nicely in the truck cab, then you'll be all set!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The dog boxes are indeed magnificent, but not something you can just throw in the bed when you need it and then take out when you don't. Also, the nicer ones cost about as much as my truck.

I've seen those boxes hauling Plotts in northern Wisconsin. Their owners are bear hunters, and they are very serious about their hounds.

I like to think I'm serious about Esther and Molly but, for those occasions when they need to ride in my truck, rather than in the dogmobile, I'll try them in the "extended" cab and, if that isn't possible, I'll use secured crates in the bed. I already have two large crates and a typical trip with them would be a few miles each way. In exceptionally hot or cold weather, they'll just have to ride in the van (unless they can ride in the extended cab.)

I looked at a few quad-cab trucks, which have a decent back seat, but couldn't find one with 4WD (in my price range.) I've driven a 2WD pickup here in the winter and don't plan to do it again. 

You all have given me some things to think about, and I thank you for that. Nearly anything we do for our dogs (and for ourselves) involves some compromises and I recognize that, if I flip this truck, we're all going to be in deep doodoo regardless of where we're riding. I cannot protect against every possibility, but I can take some reasonable precautions and limit the risks.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

When I was growing up we always had the Basset in her hard plastic crate if she was in the truck either in the cab with us if there were only a couple of us or in the bed with a tarp to keep her from the heat/wind/etc and strapped and bolted down (yes my dad installed bolts into the bottom of his truck so that CB would be as safe as possible!) if it was all 5 of us with the 2 little dogs and she had to be in the bed. Now my parents only have themselves and my sister and their 2-3 small dogs everyone(and my mum's cat) are in the cab either crated or buckled in with their car harnesses. My 3 dogs are also in my SUV buckled into their harness in the back seat(the pug/x likes being in the rear away from the Border Collies some times, so my husband made him a seat belt back there!)


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

RonE said:


> I looked at a few quad-cab trucks, which have a decent back seat, but couldn't find one with 4WD (in my price range.) I've driven a 2WD pickup here in the winter and don't plan to do it again.


No kidding...they aren't really in ours (we need 4WD too). But thats what he wants...so we'll see.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I picked up the truck tonight. I think the dogs may be okay riding in the extended cab. We'll try it tomorrow.

There's going to be a period of adjustment. My Escape had every imaginable bell and whistle. This Ranger has crank windows, no cruise control, no tilt steering . . .

And when I got home and stepped out, I nearly fell on my face. The ground clearance is much higher than the Escape. I will appreciate that, and the 4WD, next winter.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

RonE said:


> And when I got home and stepped out, I nearly fell on my face. The ground clearance is much higher than the Escape. I will appreciate that, and the 4WD, next winter.


Lol, imagen going from a mustang to riding in one. I'm use to having to fall into the seat.

I can't wait to hear how they like it.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

It is perdy.. I LOVE Ranger trucks.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice ride! Let us know how the dogs do in it and careful stepping out!


----------



## scordston511 (Jun 10, 2011)

That's a really nice truck. You can also look for some dog pickup truck restraint devices which are meant to protect your pet, and keep your pet from leaping out.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

RonE said:


> I picked up the truck tonight. I think the dogs may be okay riding in the extended cab. We'll try it tomorrow.
> 
> There's going to be a period of adjustment. My Escape had every imaginable bell and whistle. This Ranger has crank windows, no cruise control, no tilt steering . . .
> 
> And when I got home and stepped out, I nearly fell on my face. The ground clearance is much higher than the Escape. I will appreciate that, and the 4WD, next winter.


pretty much what my BF has, a 07 ranger.

If your two dont mind being VERY close. it is doable to put 2 larger dogs back there. we used to haul my beighbors dog behind the seats with us and Blaze, when i used to walk my neighbors dog (2 winters ago when she fell and broke her leg. So I would take him out for her to the park) But both dogs (Blaze and bucky) are not "large" dogs atleast to me) both at around 60lbs. Lucky they are good buddies and didnt mind basiclly sitting on each other lol.

The height is tall. My BF has 20 some odd inch tires/rims on his ranger. imagine my 80 y/o 85lbs 5'0 grandmother getting in to it when he runs errands with her. he just lifts her in lol as she cant make it lol


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

It's PPPPPPPPRRRRRRREEEEEEETTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!! THIS COMING WINTER YOU WILL FALL IN LOVE WITH IT EVEN MORE. Sometimes when an upgrade is made for safety you just got to yell about it.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> It's PPPPPPPPRRRRRRREEEEEEETTTTTTTTTYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


It's pretty from that angle and from a safe distance, but has lots of little dings and wrinkles when you get close-enough to really see. It gets around, though, and will get the job done.

Pretty much describes its new owner, too.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The girls had their first ride in the truck today - in the extended cab.

In took them a while to get situated and it's fortunate that they are best friends. I put the passenger seat as far forward as it goes but, since I'm 6'2", that was not an option with the driver's seat.

They like the sliding rear window and the side vented windows. Esther finally figured out that she occupies less space when she sits and she can still see out the window when she does.

Usually when they go for a ride, there's a lot of excited whining. There's always a pretty good chance we're going to the beach or the dog park. Today they were so disoriented that they were mostly silent.

I am cautiously optimistic that this will work. And there's always to dogmobile.

(For those that don't know, Esther is about 90 pounds and Molly is about 70. They are pretty big girls.)


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

They can handle it, there's always bribery.

Besides, 90 lbs and 70 lbs really isn't THAT big. I remember having to ride in the back "seat" (the fold down kind) of a Chevy S-10 in my early teens, usually stuck back there with a friend too. And I'm 5'9"


----------



## amynrichie (Sep 3, 2008)

RonE said:


> (For those that don't know, Esther is about 90 pounds and Molly is about 70. They are pretty big girls.)


Bring 'em over: Roscoe (my 30 lb lab/mutt mix) LOVES the big girls!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful color! (I love red)
As a side note - I don't know where you live but I would check local city ordinances - a few that I know of actually restrict the methods by which dogs may be transported in the beds of trucks. The city we are about to live in restricts open beds, tethers, and wire crates. Something to consider.

We have a similar truck...no 4WD drive  but in other regards the same. We put car harnesses on them, turn them facing each other and strap them in the with the fold down seat's seat belt. Works well for keeping them in one place. Just a suggestion but you seem to have reached a workable solution for y'all already. Happy travels!


----------

